# Fire @ PE,.. Pro Exotics!



## Rhetoric (Sep 26, 2011)

A lot of their stuff was lost. So sad to hear about!

http://bcove.me/rslme3tv


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 26, 2011)

_Updates on there web page and Facebook etc. Sounds like a total loss for snakes. This is terrible they had very amazing quality animals, a lot of rare and one of a kind morphs. Ralph Davis and others have already called and offered to help rebuild the collection. That shows some great integrity on their part. 

My condolences to the whole team, owners, employees and their families 

http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-2alarm-fire-damages-business-in-littleton-20110926,0,1636147.story_


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Fire at pro exotics*

_we were posting at the same time,.. combine the two please _


----------



## xocrieox (Sep 26, 2011)

*RE: Fire at pro exotics*

I know i just saw it on facebook they had some eggs make it i hope they get ba
ck on there feet soon its so sad


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I saw the post about the eggs too, maybe they'll be able to find more.. It's great that everyone is willing to help each other out. There are big name breeders and even smaller breeders that have been offering all kinds of help. Hopefully they'll be able to get back on their feet.:-/


----------



## jdpFL (Sep 26, 2011)

How terribly sad.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 26, 2011)

I know I couldn't believe it when i read the news this morning. It's so sad. Decades of work burned to the ground and all those amazing animals dead. I have spent many hours trolling their website. My condolences to the Pro Exotics family.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 27, 2011)

This is truly tragic. They had the most beautiful Porphs. Terrible, terrible loss. Any word on what started this fire?


----------

